# Network keeps on dropping constantly

## johanpretorius

My network connection keeps on dropping constantly. I might sit whole day with no problem then I might have to every minute or so have to restart eth0.

There does not seem to be any pattern for the drop in connection.

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661FX/M661FX/M661MX Host (rev 11)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS964 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 36)

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91)

00:05.0 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] RAID bus controller 180 SATA/PATA  [SiS] (rev 01)

00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

it87                      17326  0 

hwmon_vid           2304  1      it87

nvidia                   7030971  24 

gspca_spca561      7012  0 

gspca_main           15149  1   gspca_spca561

videodev               69227  1   gspca_main

sis900                   15365  0 

mii                        3047  1    sis900

Jan 21 01:50:03 localhost dhcpcd[3581]: version 5.2.12 starting

Jan 21 01:50:03 localhost dhcpcd[3581]: eth0: rebinding lease of 10.0.0.104

Jan 21 01:50:05 localhost kernel: [  319.779103] eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex

Jan 21 01:50:06 localhost dhcpcd[3581]: eth0: acknowledged 10.0.0.104 from 10.0.0.2 `router'

Jan 21 01:50:06 localhost dhcpcd[3581]: eth0: checking for 10.0.0.104

Jan 21 01:50:11 localhost dhcpcd[3581]: eth0: leased 10.0.0.104 for 86400 seconds

Jan 21 01:50:11 localhost dhcpcd[3581]: forked to background, child pid 3606

Jan 21 01:50:12 localhost start-stop-daemon: pam_unix(start-stop-daemon:session): session opened for user nobody by (uid=0)

Jan 21 01:51:15 localhost kernel: [  390.000039] eth0: Transmit timeout, status 00000005 00000000

Jan 21 01:51:23 localhost kernel: [  398.000040] eth0: Transmit timeout, status 00000005 00000000

Jan 21 01:51:31 localhost kernel: [  406.000067] eth0: Transmit timeout, status 00000005 00000000

Jan 21 01:51:39 localhost kernel: [  414.000031] eth0: Transmit timeout, status 00000005 00000000

Jan 21 01:51:47 localhost kernel: [  422.000038] eth0: Transmit timeout, status 00000005 00000000

Jan 21 01:51:55 localhost kernel: [  430.000043] eth0: Transmit timeout, status 00000005 00000000

Jan 21 01:51:56 localhost dhcpcd[3606]: received SIGTERM, stopping

Jan 21 01:51:56 localhost dhcpcd[3606]: eth0: removing interface

Jan 21 01:51:57 localhost /etc/init.d/net.eth0[3963]: You are using a bash array for config_eth0.

Jan 21 01:51:57 localhost /etc/init.d/net.eth0[3964]: This feature will be removed in the future.

Jan 21 01:51:57 localhost /etc/init.d/net.eth0[3965]: Please see net.example for the correct format for config_eth0.

Jan 21 01:51:57 localhost dhcpcd[3976]: version 5.2.12 starting

Jan 21 01:51:57 localhost dhcpcd[3976]: eth0: rebinding lease of 10.0.0.104

Jan 21 01:51:59 localhost kernel: [  433.485142] eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex

Jan 21 01:52:01 localhost dhcpcd[3976]: eth0: acknowledged 10.0.0.104 from 10.0.0.2 `router'

Jan 21 01:52:01 localhost dhcpcd[3976]: eth0: checking for 10.0.0.104

Jan 21 01:52:07 localhost dhcpcd[3976]: eth0: leased 10.0.0.104 for 86400 seconds

Jan 21 01:52:07 localhost dhcpcd[3976]: forked to background, child pid 4010

----------

## Gusar

Wow, I'm not the only one who still has a SiS machine? That is just cool. Can't help you though, my SiS900 card works fine.

Edit: Ok, a google search did find something: Add acpi=ht to the kernel line in grub.conf. No idea if it'll actually work though. Other stuff to try: add irqpoll or pci=routeirq to the kernel line in grub.conf

----------

## wjb

Whats in your /etc/conf.d/net? - its just that the log is complaining about use of bash array for config_eth0. The format of the file changed last year sometime - baselayout2?

----------

